# When should my airlock start bubbling?



## mwonnacot (Apr 22, 2015)

I began my primary fermentation last night ( April 21st) around 8pm. I haven't noticed any bubbling in my airlock yet. However there are tiny little bubbles within the airlock. When should my airlock start showing signs of fermentation?At what point do I need to do something to make fermentation begin if it doesn't? Lastly, do I just add more yeast, or yeast nutrient? New to winemaking and this is my first batch. Appreciate any advice


----------



## Rocky (Apr 22, 2015)

From your post, I am assuming you have an airlock on the primary fermenter. I would not recommend this. I would have the primary open to the atmosphere and loosely covered with either a plastic top to the fermenter or a cloth or towel.

Can you give us some more information so that we can help you?

What are you making? A kit? Fresh fruit? Juice bucket? Fruit juice?
How large is the batch? 
What variety of wine are you making, if grape?
What is the ambient temperature in the area where you are making the wine?
If you measured the SG, what was the number?
What strain of yeast are you using?

We can give you a lot more help with this information. Good luck.


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 22, 2015)

I am making a one gallon batch of blueberry fruit wine. I used the fruit purée from vintners harvest. I have it in my kitchen now. Stable temp of about 68 degrees. My initial SG reading before I pitched my yeast was 1.094. Should I remove the airlock?


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 22, 2015)

Also used the Montrachet yeast.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi mwonnacot, There can be some considerable (relatively speaking) lag time between pitching the yeast and the yeast converting sugar to alcohol. Assuming that you did not add Campden tabs just before pitching (adding) the yeast, it may also be possible that the fit between the bung and the carboy neck may not be tight enough to force all the CO2 up into the airlock... so you might jiggle the bung to make certain it is properly seated (ditto the airlock)... and I would agree with Rocky - best to allow the wine access to air during the period of active fermentation. When gravity drops to about 1.010 or even 1.005 then you should rack the wine into a secondary and it is at that point that you want to add your airlock to and to reduce head room to zero in order to inhibit all contact with air


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 22, 2015)

To directly answer your question, I don't expect to see CO2 coming out of my must for at least 36 hours, and I certainly would not worry until more than 60 hours or so has elapsed. Typically, I see "signs of life" before then, but not necessarily outgassing.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> To directly answer your question, I don't expect to see CO2 coming out of my must for at least 36 hours, and I certainly would not worry until more than 60 hours or so has elapsed. Typically, I see "signs of life" before then, but not necessarily outgassing.



My apple wine showed no activity for the 1st 24 hours. It's been bubblin away now for almost a month. 

Going to rack it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help! I am just starting with my first batch and can't wait to learn more!


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 22, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> My apple wine showed no activity for the 1st 24 hours. It's been bubblin away now for almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to rack it in a couple of weeks.




Sounds delicious! I would love to try an apple wine


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 22, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> My apple wine showed no activity for the 1st 24 hours. It's been bubblin away now for almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to rack it in a couple of weeks.




Sounds delicious! I would love to try an apple wine.


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 23, 2015)

Should I wait to put my airlock on until I rack into secondary? Or should I do it before that? When I opened to give it a good stir, there was a foamy layer on top which is probably good.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2015)

mwonnacot said:


> Should I wait to put my airlock on until I rack into secondary? Or should I do it before that? When I opened to give it a good stir, there was a foamy layer on top which is probably good.



Honestly, it really does not matter too much. As Rocky noted, most of us leave the airlock off (and just loosely cover the primary fermenting vessel). However, my guess is it will be fine either way. (I have done kit wines both ways, with no discernible difference.)


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 23, 2015)

Just did a hydrometer test! Started my must on April 21st. Initial SG before I pitched my yeast was 1.094. It is now April 23rd and it is 1.051! Looks like we are heading in a good direction


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2015)

mwonnacot said:


> Just did a hydrometer test! Started my must on April 21st. Initial SG before I pitched my yeast was 1.094. It is now April 23rd and it is 1.051! Looks like we are heading in a good direction



Nice work! Sounds like you have a talented crew of trained yeasties!


----------



## mwonnacot (Apr 24, 2015)

At what SG reading will I want to rack into secondary? My SG today was at 1.030. Things are moving quickly here haha


----------



## bsassy2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Wait until your sg is 1.010 or lower, then put your airlock on and let it go dry. Welcome to the site.


----------

